# لأهل الخبرة .... مراكز معتمدة للأوشا osha في مصر



## memo2100 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن حد يفيدنى أيه هى المراكز اللى بتقدم دورات أوشا معتمدة 

و جزاكم الله خيرا 

​


----------



## ضياء حسني (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ردا على استفسارك:افضل مكان لدورة الأوشا ومعاها الشهادة الأمريكية والكارنية من منظمة الأوشا هي الجامعة الأمريكية ، وقد سمعت ان التكلفة هناك 10.000 جنية.ولكن هناك مراكز معتمدة تحصل منها فقط على الكارنية وخد بالك ان هناك نوعين من كروت الأوشا احدهما 15 ساعة والثاني 30 ساعة وهو الفضل .وهذا يعني بانك درست باستفاضه فيه.ومن المراكز اللي اخذت فيها الأوشا مركز دبي للصحة والسلامة المهنية disscوهو موجود في المهندسين فوق مكتب بريد المهندسين.ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك وبالتوفيق.


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

دورة الاوشا ب10 الاف جنية 

انا سمعت ان فى دورات ب100 دولار او 600 جنيه مصرى وتاخد كارنية العمل

اتمنى الاجابه وتوضيح ما سمعته صحيح ام خاطئ


----------



## ضياء حسني (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا ما اقصده يا باشمهندس، ان تكلفة الدورة في مركز dissc ب 500 جنية وتحصل على الكارنية معتمد من اوشا الأمريكية 30 ساعة ولك id.


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الدراسه عربى ام انجلش ولو امكن رقم تليفون المركز


----------



## ضياء حسني (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Material Course والشرح بالعربي، تليفونDISSC Center
:تم حذف الرقم لمخالفة قوانين الموقع


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ضياء حسني قال:


> Material Course والشرح بالعربي، تليفونDISSC Center
> :............ز


*
جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الفاضل وغفر الله لك*


----------



## فريده محمد (3 أغسطس 2015)

حضرتك انا اعرف مركز بيديها ب 750ج وممكن اون لاين كمان وباعتماد دولي او عايزه هدلك عليه ياقمر


----------



## فريده محمد (3 أغسطس 2015)

حضرتك انا اعرف مركز بيديها ب 750ج وممكن اون لاين كمان وباعتماد دولي او عايزه هدلك عليه ياقمر



​


----------



## sayed00 (3 أغسطس 2015)

يا جماعه مفيش اوشا معتمدة حليا كلها دورات تعريفية و اعتمادها بيكون من مراكز تدريبية و ليست من وزارة العمل الامريكية .... لزم التنوية


----------

